# 40 year old Toro



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

I have to say that this little guy is as useful as any out there corded today. I am looking for another S-140 chassis to make another as it's chain driven and throw slush like nobodies business!!! I'm glad to be hear as I know some of you have run across these at one time or another. If you have one of these it's worth the time to restore and keep one handy. This one use to belong to a rental and was stored with oil in its cylinder I use synthetic oil and doesn't make me smell to bad.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most people I talk to that have older toro's like that love them, I thought about getting one for slush but it wouldn't get used often enough to justify the purchase


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

That's a pretty cool machine Al, looks like new!

Welcome to the forum as well...!

Dave


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

Many times you can find these at the curb or other second hand stores.


----------



## Al DeLAgo (Jan 14, 2017)

These are light duty throwers to be sure ,and yet pack a great bit of power for snow king power plants. And they interchange with MTD Yardman I find these old throwers in situations like above. usually a good summer project for me.. The shroud has to be warmed up in an oven to get it pliable to fit and many other tricks. unless some body put straight gas in. these engines last forever
















P.S. That is where I find parts for projects.


----------

